# 3 Monitore. Einer bleibt immer Schwarz



## Sxx7 (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Oben Steht ja mein Problem. 
Auch bei Windows unter Bildschirmauflösung kann ich nur 2 Bildschirme verwenden. Sonst steht da :"Die Anzeigeeinstellungen konnten nicht gespeichert werden. Versuchen sie es mit einer anderen Kombination von Anzeigeeinstellungen". 

Angeschlossen habe ich die Bildschirme über Displayport/Hdmi (Adapter), Displayport/Hdmi(Adapter) und Hdmi
Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon 7970ghz
OS: Windows 8.1

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## BiosShock (2. Juli 2014)

Das ist normal! Wenn Du alle 3 gleichzeitig betreiben willst, dann musst Du dir einen Adapter mit aktiven DAC besorgen! Ein gut sortierter Laden sollte so was haben. 

PS: Dann sollten auch bis zu 6 Monitore möglich sein.


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2014)

Welchen Adapter benutzt du denn genau ?
Ab dem dritten Bildschirm benötigst du (soweit ich weiß) einen aktiven Adapter. Mit einem passiven Adapter bzw. nativem HDMI kann man nur bis zu 2 Monitore betreiben.


----------



## Sxx7 (2. Juli 2014)

Ka was ich benutze. Hab die Verpackung nicht mehr. Hat aber sicher nicht mehr als 10 Euro gekostet.
Für welchen Bildschirm brauch ich den einen "Aktiven" Adapter?


----------



## BiosShock (2. Juli 2014)

Das ist egal. Es muss nur einer sein, der aktiv ist.

So was hier z.B. (sorry, war der falsche link)
 
Geh in den Fachhandel und las dir dort helfen. Ich glaube auch das Du einen "mini DP zu HDMI aktiv" brauchst.


----------



## Sxx7 (2. Juli 2014)

https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.a...utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=redesign_switc

Geht der auch?


----------



## BiosShock (2. Juli 2014)

Sxx7 schrieb:


> https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.a...utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=redesign_switc
> 
> Geht der auch?


 
Wenn der so was hat, warum nicht? Der Laden sollte egal sein.


----------



## Timichino (2. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter benutzt du denn genau ?
> Ab dem dritten Bildschirm benötigst du (soweit ich weiß) einen aktiven Adapter. Mit einem passiven Adapter bzw. nativem HDMI kann man nur bis zu 2 Monitore betreiben.



Um das weiter auszführen:
Das hat was mit den internen Signaltaktgebern der Grafikkartenausgänge zu tun.

Empfehlen kann ich dir diesen hier: Sapphire Activ MiniDP-DualDVi

andere hatte ich auch schon, aber nach paar Monaten gaben die den Geist auf

Wenn du mir die Bezeichnung der Grafikkarte gibst kann ich dir sogar genau sagen was du brauchst, falls mein Post erhalten bleibt


----------

